# Worried about backyard breeder



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 8, 2013)

Not sure how to communicate my thoughts as my thoughts tend to get tangled up, but I saw this craigslist ad that confirms my worries about the place where I adopted Grace. (Am I supposed to break links like this or leave them together?? Still a newbie here..) 

http://gainesville.craigslist.org/for/4083072239.html 

But I can totally see why this person would report something like this. 

When I went to get Grace, the place was really sad. It was a small farm, almost entirely dirt and very little grass, located away from the main road on a long dirt road. It was run by a couple who lived in this trailer that looked so old, it might collapse at the slightest touch. Love bugs swarmed everywhere. Dusty horses ate hay and drank from their water buckets. A little dog kept nipping at my ankles. Scrawny kittens chased the bugs everywhere, and behind the trailer were about 20 rabbits, living in cheap, rusty cages outside, shaded by a tarp roof. I worried about the condition of the animals themselves, but I didn't know if I was overreacting, or if my feelings were valid. I naively blew my feelings off, telling myself that these people are probably just extremely poor and are trying to make a living. 

They told me that they were a rabbit rescue, and would screen everyone who came to adopt. Yet there was no paperwork for me to sign or anything like that. 

My Grace had thankfully only been there two days before I had gotten her. So far, she seems like she is in good health, although I have not been able to take her to a vet just yet. The couple gave my email (with my permission) to the previous owner, so we communicate together a lot. She has been really happy about the care I have given her so far. I sent her a link to the ad in an email and shared my concerns. I have also promised her that I would give her the best care I could possibly give. 

The question I have is, would I be out of line in reporting this farm for possible neglect? Or am I overreacting? Who would I call? Or is this normal??


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 8, 2013)

I wanted to add that I don't plan on getting any more rabbits from this couple. I'd like to get a second bunny eventually, but it won't be from them. :nope:

However, while the place she came from was awful, I am greatly relieved that I got Grace out of there! It motivates me even more to give her the best care possible! I owe that to her..:hearts


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 8, 2013)

The person who wrote and submitted the craigs list ad that bashes this place probably already reported them. For now, you have no verification of the accusations made on the ad. You have only what you saw by which to go. Those with the rabbits may be legit, they may not, but I wouldn't assume that what the ad states is necessarily true (or is all true).

We do know that one statement on that ad is false. She accused the lady of not finding good homes for rabbits, yet your rabbit found a good home with you (thanks to that lady). 

You'd have to think back to what you saw for yourself. The conditions may not have been pristine but is it possible that the rabbits were still being cared for properly? Perhaps, as you said, they are poor, but could still be caring for them. Then again, it could be that they don't know what they're doing or are being neglectful. I don't know. But I would be hesitant to accuse someone unless I was absolutely sure.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok, true. I don't want to jump to unfair conclusions.


----------



## majorv (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with Blue Eyes. Unless you can say for sure the rabbits...any of the animals...are being neglected you're best to not do it. It sounds like your experience with them wasn't the same as what this person is accusing them of.


----------



## Devi (Oct 8, 2013)

I personally would report it to the local Aspca because they will do a full look over of the animals and take proper action if they are being abused or neglected. And if they are indeed a rescue they can offer them help.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 8, 2013)

Devi said:


> I personally would report it to the local Aspca because they will do a full look over of the animals and take proper action if they are being abused or neglected. And if they are indeed a rescue they can offer them help.



I would still hesitate to do so simply because too few of these animal rights people understand rabbits. I've seen wonderful rabbit rescues accused unfairly based on lack of knowledge about rabbits. 

For instance, they would see a dozen stray poos on a solid floor and claim the rabbits aren't cared for because they are "forced to lay in their own excrement." They think that a dozen poos represents several days worth, while we know better. 

I'm afraid I don't have enough faith in the ASPCA to get it right. I'd have to see the neglect with my own eyes before causing problems that may not exist.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah, I think I'm going to wait.. 

I have to admit, I might have overreacted when I saw that email. I had worried before about the animals there, but even when their little dog kept nipping at my heels, she yelled at it, but pointed out that she doesn't hit her animals. She's just trying to get the point across. They were also very adamant about not adopting the bunnies out to be used as meat, which I agreed with strongly..

I think they might just be very poor, so it's hard for them to keep up with the resources needed to care for them. But they did seem to be trying to provide for their needs. 

They have a facebook page, too.


----------



## BunnyWabbit (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't think you can credit the couple for finding a good home because you're a good owner. If no paper work or screening process is being used then any rabbit being adopted out is just as likely to go to a bad home as they are a good one. 

That said, I do agree with reporting only if you witnessed neglect which it sounds like is what you're going with.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 12, 2013)

Absolutely do not, ever get animal control involved in a situation without witnessing legitimate abuse or neglect yourself.

A lot of people report animal situations based on little or limited information. Now, animal control is stronger and stricter than ever before, and it doesn't only affect backyard breeders. In fact, it really only further restricts reputable breeders, and even responsible pet owners, who are already following the rules.

The state of someone's house or living area may be beyond their control. However, you say that the horses were eating hay and drinking water - that's great! I previously worked for a horse barn with little grassy area. Supplementing with hay kept them healthy and in good condition. Obviously having water accessible is good too.

Likewise, rusty cages doesn't mean abuse or neglect. Are the cages secure? Are they safe? Small enclosures (not big enough for the animal to stand up, lay down) would be reason to be alarmed. Enclosures without food/water or without shelter would be reason to be alarmed. Enclosures with a buildup of urine or feces in which the animals cannot avoid standing in their own waste would be reason to be alarmed.

My point is that not everyone can afford brand new, colorful cages the size of a mansion. Not everyone has the means to house their animals indoors. But neglect means not providing basic care (food, water, shelter), and abuse means intentionally harming the animals.

Just be careful about the use of those terms and about turning people over to animal control simply because the environment is different from what you prefer.  They may be very well-meaning individuals who just don't have a lot to give.


----------



## BunnyBlessings (Oct 12, 2013)

Great advice! Thank you!  I'll keep this in mind. I decided to 'friend' them on Facebook actually. I do think they are doing their best with what they have.


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't know whether you are worried on being a back yard breeder or worried to get a rabbit from a back yard breeder so I will answer both:
Well if you are worried for being a breeder first thing you need to do is check that you have got the money for them and the space for them and also keep checking on the Internet for information because you can never have enough to help you. Also you need to think about worthier you will have enough time for them because if you think that oh the one day that they give birth I have a club no! No! No ! That will not do because it is not for you than!!!And think about if you will give all they need in the change of the summer to the winter etc. and all the warmth they will need and all the cool air they will need running through their cage!!
And secondly if you are worried from getting a rabbit from a backyard breeder than don't worry because I have gotten all my rabbits from people who breed them in backyards actually I have only ever seen a couple of indoor ones so it will be better to get an outdoor one because than you can decide wither you want it in or out it is fine either way but if you get an indoor one it has to be indoor and can't go outside because it will die with the sudden change but I suppose you could gradually get it used to it !!
Also if you don't know who the breeder is what the rabbit is as in you have only seen a picture on the Internet that is not enough you need to go and see thy breeder because there could be no rabbits their could be really sick rabbits who knows so you could be wasting your money!!
Well their is my answers.


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------

